# Any ideas what this Malawian is and the sex?



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

He/she is almost a shiny silver color with vertical black stripes. The shoulder area is predominantly the silver color.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" AKA- Star Sapphire

Looks like a female to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Placidochromis "Hap" type, hard to sex when young, males get more colorful, common ones below

"Phenochilus Tanzania" 
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1218

Deep Water Hap are usually lighter than that
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1204


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks, looks right. Mine is very dark, hope it is a male, but I don't see any signs of coloring up yet.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Either a star sapphire or electra but probably a female if you're seeing silver base as opposed to blue.


----------



## Dan2Dan (Nov 19, 2019)

Agree with Star Sapphire, female, and they take ages to color up. Very nice breed


----------

